# 600ex-RT & Gary Fong



## pwp (Jun 3, 2012)

The Gary Fong Collapsible Lightsphere is a good tight fit on the 580EX & 580 EXII. 
Like the 5D3, the 600 EX-RT is bigger & bulkier in most dimensions. 
Has anyone fitted their 600 EX-RT with the Gary Fong Collapsible Lightsphere? Does it fit?
http://www.garyfongestore.com/lightsphere-collapsible-370.html#.T8sUAsUhV8E

PW


----------



## jm345 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have the Fong Collapsible Lightsphere on my 600 EX-RT. It wasn't much trouble getting it on; the opening of the Collapsible Lightsphere is pretty flexible. I actually like the fit better than on my 580EX II - it is easier to collapse the Lightsphere when on the 600RT-EX Speedlight. And I love the nice even lighting it provides - best flash diffuser I have used.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

I watched a few of those videos, I think I might buy one now. Seems to work very well, any comments on it?


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> I watched a few of those videos, I think I might buy one now. Seems to work very well, any comments on it?



I wouldn't shoot events without the Gary Fong modifiers. I crushed an original GF Lightsphere, replaced it with a GF WhaleTail Studio which is now held together with tape. About a year ago I got the Collapsible. It's the best. Unbreakable & gives a great quality of light for an on-camera flash. I'll get another Collapsible now I know it fits on the slightly bulkier 600EX-RT.

I'm sure _you _know this but it's worth being aware that using modifiers like the Gary Fong items, you're going to rip through your batteries. Just as bounce uses more than straight, GF modifiers suck even harder on the juice. I've solved this by using a Quantum T3 external battery with twin outlets (as I always run events with 2 bodies/2 flashes). Other included strategies are to use high ISO settings and biggish apertures. 

PW


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

pwp said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of those videos, I think I might buy one now. Seems to work very well, any comments on it?
> ...



Thanks, that's good to know. BTW, the LightSphere fits pretty good on the 600ex?


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jun 6, 2012)

How much light power do you lose when you use it?


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just picked mine up today, and it's a snug fit but gets better the more you use it. I was told you have to be careful of over-heating and to remove the dome so the flash can cool off.


----------



## pwp (Jun 7, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> How much light power do you lose when you use it?



It depends on the physical environment you are in. Low white ceilings will help. Whatever you lose for bounce vs straight/direct flash, factor in "just a bit more". Sorry for being so imprecise, but that's just how it is. 

PW


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks. I saw one in a camera store today. They look like they would shoot out light in every direction - a good idea for diffuse lighting.


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> Thanks. I saw one in a camera store today. They look like they would shoot out light in every direction - a good idea for diffuse lighting.



Probably best to buy on eBay if you're price sensitive. That's where I went for mine. 100% happy with the seller. Just pick one with the most sales and free or moderate shipping.

PW


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

pwp said:


> Strobe the globe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I saw one in a camera store today. They look like they would shoot out light in every direction - a good idea for diffuse lighting.
> ...



I could of picked one up from ebay and saved about $30, but I wanted to try one out this weekend and just bought one here.


----------



## GaryFong (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi there! It's Gary Fong

I have a video on the fit of the 600ex-RT here: Canon 600ex-rt. How to mount Gary Fong Lightsphere Collapsible Flash Diffuser
And I have another video explaining the wireless capability of the 600ex/rt as a master/slave hybrid unit with infrared and radio.

I gave a demonstration in Toronto with the 600ex/rt and the system did not work during the live shoot. I spent four hours at the Canon booth, and they couldn't figure it out either until the second day when we discovered - and this is important - that the 600ex/rt on Master setting has to be on infrared (not radio) mode when using with a 580exII or 430exII. Little is known about this (because Canon really doesn't do a great job with instruction) but once you have this figured out - the 600ex-rt is as reliable as any radio system out there. I think it's neat that the MarkIII etc. have the radio built in (saves some bulk) but to be honest - having used the system, I like having my Phottix Odin transmitter head on the hot shoe. The numbers are so huge as are the buttons, and it is wicked fast in changing power to the different groups.

I have some really cool videos showing all of this at http://www.flashdiffuser.com

Oh and thanks for the kudos! It's not often I see boards being so courteous!

Gary Fong
CEO
Gary Fong Inc.


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Gary, I proposed in a recent thread an alternative to a flash bracket. I was going to sell the idea to China but you can have it if you want. Just send me a lightsphere in return. Here's the design mock-up:







Regards,

Adam


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 30, 2012)

GaryFong said:


> I spent four hours at the Canon booth, and they couldn't figure it out either until the second day when we discovered - and this is important - that the 600ex/rt on Master setting has to be on infrared (not radio) mode when using with a 580exII or 430exII. Little is known about this (because Canon really doesn't do a great job with instruction)



This is embarrassing for the Canon staff - with the 600rt display, most things are self-explaining. For using the 600rt with older optical remote flashes there's even a custom function to disable the radio part (and features that depend on it like group flash), so the 600rt basically behaves like a prettier 580ex2...



pwp said:


> I wouldn't shoot events without the *Gary Fong modifiers*.



There seem to be very split opinions on this, and I'm not sure what diffuser to get. Some people saying these are extremely overpriced and you can re-create the collapsible Gary Fong with plastic for $1 yourself - but I guess that's paying for r&d.

But many people seem to rely on the less expensive and less bulky* Sto-fen Omni-Bounce* - could you please share your experiences about the differences? Or do you have even both for different occasions?


----------

